# Fuzzy Butt's eating supper



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

lol...can't help it...love their butts


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL GReat pic! Love those fuzzy butts!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wendy427 said:


> LOL GReat pic! Love those fuzzy butts!


Thanks Wendy..gotta love them fuzzies..lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pic of your beautiful fuzzy butts!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the fuzzie butts too. Sometimes I let Mr. C way out ahead of me on lead so that I can look at his fuzzie butt and tail feathers - I'm sure there is a support group out there for me.


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Good to know I'm not the only one who thinks Golden butts are cute! My Oscar has a curly butt. It curls up almost in ringlets...so cute!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love watching them walk in front of me shaking their butt..I need help..lol


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

lol aww that is so cute


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

i love fuzzy butts!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

OMGosh, what a great picture! I love their curly butts. Sweet pups.


----------

